# Outside Kitchen Propane



## AK or Bust (Nov 22, 2010)

One area of our fifth wheel we've never used is the outside kitchen. This weekend we were camping at topsail cg in the panhandle of Florida and I thought it would be nice to cook outside for a change. Examining the burners I noticed a propane hose with a fitting like our home bar-b-que grill fitting but nowhere to plug it into the outback. So unless I overlooked something, it appears I will need to bring a separate propane tank to use the outside kitchen burner? We scoured our manuals but there wasn't anything on this topic.

Jim


----------



## Barry (Mar 13, 2011)

AK or Bust said:


> One area of our fifth wheel we've never used is the outside kitchen. This weekend we were camping at topsail cg in the panhandle of Florida and I thought it would be nice to cook outside for a change. Examining the burners I noticed a propane hose with a fitting like our home bar-b-que grill fitting but nowhere to plug it into the outback. So unless I overlooked something, it appears I will need to bring a separate propane tank to use the outside kitchen burner? We scoured our manuals but there wasn't anything on this topic.
> 
> Jim


\
I have an Outback 23KRS and the propane fitting quick connect is just underneath the trailer a little to the right of the outside kitchen. Mine has a yellow protective cap in the fitting as well as a valve to tun the gas on and off at the quick disconnect.


----------



## Herbicidal (Aug 29, 2003)

On our 26RS it's tucked back in and to the left of the step. Has the little yellow cap too. I guess you could take the hose and extend it toward the bottom of the trailer and look around to see what it can reach. It's gotta be close!


----------



## AK or Bust (Nov 22, 2010)

Thanks so much for the replies. Now that makes sense !

I didn't think to check underneath the trailer and will do that next time we pickup our fifth wheel from the storage lot.

Jim


----------



## john7349 (Jan 13, 2008)

Like others have said, the connection valve is underneath the trailer, about a foot. (not sure why they hide it like that....). Once connected, dont forget to turn the gas on via the same valve.


----------



## Jewellfamily (Sep 25, 2010)

They will be 18" or so past the edge of the trailer underneath. Also there will be a small ball valve lever (thin and only maybe an inch long) under the quick connect that you will have to turn in line with the line. They are a little unhandy to hook up sometimes depending on where they are located.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Typical location. Image borrowed from another forum.


----------



## Beachnut (Nov 9, 2010)

That same propane quick connect can be very useful for other propane items. I bought a small portable campfire to use in the areas that have fire restrictions in effect. I hook it up to the kitchen quick connect and it works GREAT! Just make sure you go to your Keystone dealer to buy the quick connect fitting to go into the trailer as it is a VERY unique fitting and not a common propane quick connect. (I found that out the hard way after buying two different connects that *"looked"* like they were the same as the one on the outdoor kitchen hose, but would not work). I am thinking of getting a propane BBQ to plug into that outlet also. TOO BAD Keystone did not put a small BBQ grill there instead of a sink.


----------



## Bob Landry (Apr 18, 2011)

It's tucked back under the trailer and close to the putdoor kitchen. I used a pipe nipple to extend mine to the edge so I don't have to crawl under the trailer to get to it. Keystone uses Fairview quick connects which I personally like because the lever will not let you connect or disconnect the hose unless it's turned off. QCs can and have been known to leak.
If you are going to Tee off of that setup to add another QC, be sure it has some kind of shut-off on it.


----------

